# Rockford Fosgate Power Wire



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

The guy at the local shop told me I needed to check it out. He then tied 4 gauge into a very tight knot.

This is some of the most flexible power wire I've seen. It comes in a matte jacket, very similar to the jacket on the Stinger HyperFlex speaker wire.

If you're looking for power wire, this would be very good to get.


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

expensive?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

not sure, but def worth the money.

here it is:
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/prod...y_id=68&item_id=108380&locale=en_US&p_status=


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

xcoldricex said:


> expensive?


I picked up a 1/0 gauge amp kit when Sounddomain was going out of business for like $80 bucks.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Is this a new version of RF power wire? The 4awg i have now doesnt come close to the Kicker flex wire.


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

I use it daily. Let me say the wire is internally much larger than most competitors. Very flexible; at times almost too soft because if you use a screw down terminal it can pull out at times. very soft copper.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

the kicker wire is flexible, but this stuff was insane. I think it has something to do with the jacket. Like I said, the jacket on the Stinger wire is the same kind, and was also very very flexible.

x2 to high strand count. I was very impressed with this wire all around.


----------

